
Want to enjoy fast web without ads, popups and tracking? Just Disable JavaScript - _threads
https://medium.com/@wallace.commit/want-to-enjoy-fast-web-browsing-without-ads-popups-tracking-just-disable-javascript-3b62dc11036c
======
_threads
I’ve written this short post because I really enjoy browsing the web without
JS enabled on my mobile : it’s a serious lesson about how we ruined the web UX
by putting JS everywhere

